# Rats sometimes available in Hertfordshire, UK



## lilmissratty (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there,
I sometimes fostor and rehome rats(I am from hertfordshire, UK) so if anyone would like to know if I have any rats for adoption please reply, as I may have some available from time to time.
**Please note,looking for forever homes only**
Kind regards,
Paula


----------



## Kiara24 (May 26, 2020)

Hi, do you breed rats


----------

